# One for the good guys.



## David43515 (Jan 30, 2011)

http://www.myrepublica.com/portal/index.php?action=news_details&news_id=27100

Long story short, a retiring Guhrka soldier in India was on his way back to his hometownby train when it was stopped in the jungle at night by aproximately 40 men.they began robbing everyone, but when they tried to rape a female passenger he had enough. He pulled out his khukri (a Guhrka`s large signature knife) and killed 3 and wounded 8 before sending the bad guys running.


----------



## Archangel M (Jan 30, 2011)

"20 MINUTES of hand to hand against 40 bandits with a Khukuri??"

Thats bad ***!!!


----------



## David43515 (Jan 30, 2011)

Tell me about it. And this guys` a retiree? 

I think they gave his age as 35, but that would be a very short enlistment for a Guhrka. I read recently that the average length of service  for them is 23 years.


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 31, 2011)

David43515 said:


> Tell me about it. And this guys` a retiree?
> 
> I think they gave his age as 35, but that would be a very short enlistment for a Guhrka. I read recently that the average length of service for them is 23 years.


 
He was in the Indian army not the British where they enlist for 20 years, my new shift partner is a Gurkha, I'll have to let him see this.
 It depends on what size the kukri was, the one soldiers carry isn't large but it comes in different sizes as it's a tool most use for all sorts of things. It amuses Gurkhas that westerners have made up so many myths about it.


----------



## David43515 (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks Tez, I didn`t realize there were units serving anywhere but in the British forces.

Yes, people seem to think there`s more to it than a tough man with a large, sharp knife. Most of the Kukri I`ve seen are made of decent spring steel, have thick spines, and are point-heavy. (I`ve seen a few withthe weight more to the center, but they`re not common.) In other words all the makings of a good chopper.....but they`re a tool first and foremost. I understand they`re used more for clearing brush, splitting firewood, and the occasional cooking chore more than for anything else.


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 1, 2011)

David43515 said:


> Thanks Tez, I didn`t realize there were units serving anywhere but in the British forces.
> 
> Yes, people seem to think there`s more to it than a tough man with a large, sharp knife. Most of the Kukri I`ve seen are made of decent spring steel, have thick spines, and are point-heavy. (I`ve seen a few withthe weight more to the center, but they`re not common.) In other words all the makings of a good chopper.....but they`re a tool first and foremost. I understand they`re used more for clearing brush, splitting firewood, and the occasional cooking chore more than for anything else.


 
The Sultan of Brunei has Gurkha units too.
The British army signs soldiers on for 22 years but only allows Gurkhas 20 years so they are short of time for their pensions. 
http://www.ayo-gorkhali.org/index.php/gurkhas/gurkha-veterans-rights/

There's a lot of info on this site including about the kukri.


----------



## Archangel M (Feb 1, 2011)

Good thing they didn't scan, probe and take all liquids and nail clippers from all the passengers in this case huh?


----------



## Indagator (Mar 18, 2011)

David43515 said:


> Thanks Tez, I didn`t realize there were units serving anywhere but in the British forces.
> 
> Yes, people seem to think there`s more to it than a tough man with a large, sharp knife. Most of the Kukri I`ve seen are made of decent spring steel, have thick spines, and are point-heavy. (I`ve seen a few withthe weight more to the center, but they`re not common.) In other words all the makings of a good chopper.....but they`re a tool first and foremost. I understand they`re used more for clearing brush, splitting firewood, and the occasional cooking chore more than for anything else.


 
I think sometimes people get confused with the knife carried by members of the Sikh/Punjabi religion which cannot be returned to it's sheath after being drawn unless it has drawn blood. Although it sounds far fetched it is actually one of the technical laws of their religion, however usual practice if it is drawn inadvertently is to inflict a small cut on oneself before returning the knife to its sheath thus technically fulfilling the conditions of that rule without hurting others.


----------

